# Brain Tumour Facts



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of you know that my Dad died from a brain tumour some years back.

I support a brain tumour charity and take my parrot to parties to take peoples minds of their illness and cheer them up. I thought I would post some of the brain tumour facts which many people will find surprising and also a link to their website.

Brain Tumour Facts

16,000 people each year in the UK are diagnosed with a brain tumour

Brain tumours are the biggest cancer killer of UK children

More people under 40 die of a brain tumour than from any other cancer

Only 12% of males diagnosed with a brain tumour and 15% of females survive beyond 5 years (compared with 50% for all cancers)

25% of all cancers spread to the brain

33% more children died from a brain tumour in 2007 than 2001

65% more women die from a brain tumour than from cervical cancer

Every year there is a 4% increase in incidence

Brain tumour research is woefully under-funded and therefore lags significantly behind other cancers

With more than 120 different types of tumour, brain tumours are a notoriously difficult disease to diagnose

Brain tumours are a particularly devastating form of cancer with one of the lowest survival rates

Our understanding of other cancers does not readily translate to brain tumours

Patient personality changes as a result of a brain tumour cause massive family disruption

The commercialisation of universities and introduction of performance grading to determine funding, along with the merger of larger cancer charities focused on more pervasive cancers, has dramatically reduced the funds available for brain tumour research

Much more research is needed to discover the cause of brain tumours and to understand their behaviour

Brain Tumour Research


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to be a staff nurse on a paediatric nurosurgical unit. Sadly I saw far too many children with brain tumors. They were brave but almost without exception they had begun a one-way journey. It is a ghastly condition and anything that helps raise awareness of it must be good. Thank you for sharing the info here - hopefully it will make others more aware!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Granny June went to the Doctors several weeks ago suffuring headaches, dizziness and starting to be forgetfull.
GP dismissed memory loss as old age ie dementia.
After a couple of weeks she was getting worse. Xrays revealed "scaring on her brain" she had recently had a fall and banged her head.
Daughters insisted that there was something really wrong as she was forgetting names, days etc.

Scan showed a brain tumour, and dear granny was given eight weeks to live.
She is at home in a coma just waiting to leave us. Eight weeks is just about up.



Cancer research depends heavily upon charity.

We should not begrudge paying a little more tax, receiving a little less benefit . After all the next victim might be you or me. No one knows.
Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsW said:


> I used to be a staff nurse on a paediatric nurosurgical unit. Sadly I saw far too many children with brain tumors. They were brave but almost without exception they had begun a one-way journey. It is a ghastly condition and anything that helps raise awareness of it must be good. Thank you for sharing the info here - hopefully it will make others more aware!


When I help at parties for sufferers and their families it is amazing how for a few hours these people can be happy and smiling. They do manage to forget their troubles and I love being there. Afterwards its a different matter when I get home and dare to think what these people are going through and think about the people who did not make it through another year it makes me cry.


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do. Interesting but sad facts too. 

My mum passed away from cancer earlier this year aged 49 and I think the brain was one of the few places it hadn't spread to


----------

